# Totally Different Lace Pattern



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Thought this was unusual and nice - https://swatchophile.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/sheeshapattern-05july2014.pdf


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

this is cool thanks for posting it


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Neat pattern! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm going to try making a dishcloth from this pattern with a border of three stitches on each side. Casting on 35 stitches. I hope this works out.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! I like this one!


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

What a neat pattern....one for the queue, thanks!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

What I think is so great about it that it is different but simple to knit - or so I think. :lol:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Love the pattern Emell, Thank you!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

That is very pretty.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is different!! Love it!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

So far the dishcloth using this pattern has been working out and turning out very pretty.

Thank You for the link. When I have more time I think I will make a scarf or cowl from pattern.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Would make a beautiful scarf, cowl, shawl, lapghan...just about anything! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you I have bookmarked this stitch to add to my others


----------



## grandella (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you so much! I have been searching for something different but still lacy. Can't wait to start.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Thankyou...I have the perfect yarn.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this - it is nice!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you! I have printed it out


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Interesting and pretty pattern. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Very neat. I have this pattern stitch in my stitch library from Simply Knitting


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Have saved pattern and also printed it out. What an unusual pattern - thanks.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Love it, easy to remember row/pattern! Gonna try it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a pretty lace pattern that is!

Hazel


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Very nice, thanks!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

lately when I purchase yarn for socks I also purchase an additional skein to make a cowl or a scarf. This pattern will be perfect.
isn't it just amazing how many different patterns there are?


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Unusual lace pattern. I'm keeping this for a scarf or cowl. Thanks for finding and posting.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I am just overwhelmed by the response to this post. I knew the pattern was unusual but never thought that so many would like it as well as I did. It was in the patterns I receive on a daily basis from All Free Knitting. I signed up for it eons ago and find different and unusual patterns from time to time, which I then promptly post. Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

This is perfect for my Grandaughter, she always puts all her fingers thru her Afghan, now she will have the holes already there!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you - simple and striking!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you! I'm thinking of making a scarf for my husband, as this kind of lace is "manly" enough to suit him and interesting enough for me to enjoy working it!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

This is a wonderful pattern! I like the kind of geometic look it has. Thanks for sharing. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

It is unususal--thanks for posting it!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Emell said:


> Thought this was unusual and nice - https://swatchophile.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/sheeshapattern-05july2014.pdf


I like.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Has anyone knitted this scarf? I'm a little confused with the directions. First, it gives Pattern Stitch information (rows 1-6), then it gives stitch information for rows 5-10 with instructions to knit rows 5-10 fifty-one times. Do I just ignore the rows 1-6 pattern stitches?
Thanks.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! I like this!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

5th Angel said:


> Has anyone knitted this scarf? I'm a little confused with the directions. First, it gives Pattern Stitch information (rows 1-6), then it gives stitch information for rows 5-10 with instructions to knit rows 5-10 fifty-one times. Do I just ignore the rows 1-6 pattern stitches?
> Thanks.


The first 4 rows are the garter stitch border. The actual pattern is on rows 5-10.


----------



## BigIslandKnitter (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I'me saving this one.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

5th Angel said:


> Has anyone knitted this scarf? I'm a little confused with the directions. First, it gives Pattern Stitch information (rows 1-6), then it gives stitch information for rows 5-10 with instructions to knit rows 5-10 fifty-one times. Do I just ignore the rows 1-6 pattern stitches?
> Thanks.


I just finish a dishcloth using this pattern. I follow the instructions exactly like it said except I cast on 35 stitches instead of 51 stitches.

The pattern will start when you read "Scarf pattern" 
Knit the first 4 rows then follow the pattern 5 through 10.

Very easy pattern to follow.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

CBB said:


> The first 4 rows are the garter stitch border. The actual pattern is on rows 5-10.


I guess if I read further down the page you have already answer her question, sorry about that.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is different! Thanks!


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

CBB said:


> The first 4 rows are the garter stitch border. The actual pattern is on rows 5-10.


Thanks, CBB and grandmann.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

wonderful for traveling. I will try it this week.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I finish my dishcloth and now unto making a scarf.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for a lovely stitch.


----------

